# "The Slug" Natural Pocket Slingshot In Oak Wood



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Dear slingshot friends!!

It has been a while that I haven't present a slingshot of mine here. Winter has took it's toll on my creations, since the great outdoor is my working shop!  Nevertheless, I'm starting to make a new series of naturals, mostly to give in trades or gifts.

The first one on this new series is "The Slug"

Carved in a natural fork of Quercus pyrenaica (Pyrenean Oak), it was finished with a bath of linseed oil, a rubbed coat of beeswax and some layers of shellac.

The small size is suitable to fit in most coat pockets, which is vital for an outdoors shooting session in the Winter, as you all know that heat increases rubber power and cold decreases it. I can't find no other better means of heating the bands as this one.

Hope you folks like it!!!

Cheers ...Q

You can click on the pictures for a better view.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

she's a beauty Mr,Q,very nice


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Dang Q, the lines in this one run so smoothly, and with the grain pattern it just flows all together so well. True craftsmanship at it's finest, hats off you you sir!


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

I like to see natural forks with ergonomic contours. You just need to start with a fat fork to have the wood to work with.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice! 
I am a bit confused, as to the difference between a natural fork and a board cut from a natural fork. Is there a difference ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Amazing as always Q !!!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Excellent my friend...Love the looks of that new shooter~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is certainly a beaut! If our slugs looked that good, maybe we would not be so keen to be rid of them ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

bigron said:


> she's a beauty Mr,Q,very nice


Thank you so much, Bigron!!!

I'm glad you've liked it!! 

Cheers ...Q



ChapmanHands said:


> Dang Q, the lines in this one run so smoothly, and with the grain pattern it just flows all together so well. True craftsmanship at it's finest, hats off you you sir!


Oh sir!!! You're MOST kind!!

I seem to have great ease in shooting with this design, with the thumb support method. So far, has served me well!! 

Many thanks for your review!!

Cheers ...Q



Susi said:


> I like to see natural forks with ergonomic contours. You just need to start with a fat fork to have the wood to work with.


Thank you so much, Susi!!

Yes, the best of naturals is always inside the first layers of the wood. Nevertheless, in this case, I also took advantage of the primary shape of the fork itself.

Cheers ...Q



E.G. said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you so much, E.G.!!!

Cheers ...Q



Dr J said:


> Nice!
> I am a bit confused, as to the difference between a natural fork and a board cut from a natural fork. Is there a difference ?


Thank you so much, Dr.J

In my perspective, a natural slingshot is always carved within the limits of the natural "design" of the fork/branch itself, whereas a "natracut" style of slingshot is obtained by working a laminated layer of a natural fork. I guess it's confusing for me too!! LOL!! 

Cheers ...Q



treefork said:


> Amazing as always Q !!!!


Thank you so much, my friend!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q



oldmiser said:


> Excellent my friend...Love the looks of that new shooter~~AKAOldmiser


Many thanks for your feedback, Oldmiser!!!

Glad to see you back on the forum!!

Cheers ...Q



Charles said:


> That is certainly a beaut! If our slugs looked that good, maybe we would not be so keen to be rid of them ...
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


LOL!!! Slugs are immense here too! Especially with moist and rainy weather as it is now!!

I guess this slingshot reminded me of a slug. But she's fast enough, though!! 

Thank you so much for your appreciation, Charles!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

how do I get on your gift list!?  You rocked that, man!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh wow! Those pictures came out great! Very smexy!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

PeterW said:


> how do I get on your gift list!?  You rocked that, man!


LOL!!! Well sir, I guess I shall take that as a compliment!!

Thank you so much for your feedback!! And, of course, I'm always open to discuss trades or gifts!! 

Cheers ...Q



toolmantf99 said:


> Oh wow! Those pictures came out great! Very smexy!!


Thank you so much Toolmantf99!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Great work! - truly a beauty !!!

Looks like a shooter that will be 
by your side 'til the end of time..

truly great work!

kind regards,

Be


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

I like those "waves" on handle  really nice pice of wood!


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

that's a awesome SS, I am sure someone is going to be super happy to receive that


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

amazing work, congratulations!

jazz


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Stunning work as always Master Q!

I really love the contours on this one!

Great finish as well!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow Q! And wow again! Really dig the solid look of this frame! That logical ergo shaping is outstanding. There are no overwhelming curves just what needs to be there.

Congratulations,

Tremo


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Lovely Curves :naughty:


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

that piece is absolutly porn!

very nice done Q.

cheers, geko


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow Q ! Stunning work. I don't know how ur hands and brain can make the things you do but wow u r truly a master. Gorgeous. That shooter just screams pure perfection. Great work my fri3nd


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful lines. Sexiest slug I've ever seen.

Thank you for sharing. We missed your creations, Master Q.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

LINDA!!!! A forma é muito parecida com uma que eu conheço  Espero que esteja tudo bem por aí! Bom Carnaval!!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Another lovely piece brother Q.

You took Gods creation and added some " Q" to it! :wub:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

That little thing is just slithering and oozing along in those masterful photos. Wonderful photography sir. That fork is aptly named and I see it's essence within. You sir are quite the artist  Thanks for sharing Q! It's nice to see some work of yours finally ya lazy bum!!!!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

BeMahoney said:


> Great work! - truly a beauty !!!
> 
> Looks like a shooter that will be
> by your side 'til the end of time..
> ...


Thank you so much for your awesome comment, my friend!!

Well, this one is going to depart my home very soon. But I do hope the next owner will keep this tiny "slug" with him at all time!!

Cheers ...Q



Sharker said:


> I like those "waves" on handle  really nice pice of wood!


Thank you so much, Sharker!!!

Those "waves" are typical of some species of oak wood. They appear in the final stages of sanding.

Cheers ...Q



tyrone8511 said:


> that's a awesome SS, I am sure someone is going to be super happy to receive that


Many thanks for the reply, my friend!!

And let's hope precisely that!!!

Cheers ...Q



jazz said:


> amazing work, congratulations!
> 
> jazz


Many thanks my friend Jazz!!!!

Hope everything is fine!!!!

Cheers ...Q



carboncopy said:


> Stunning work as always Master Q!
> 
> I really love the contours on this one!
> 
> Great finish as well!


I'm so glad you've liked it, Carboncopy!!

Thanks for your comment!!

Cheers ...Q



Tremoside said:


> Wow Q! And wow again! Really dig the solid look of this frame! That logical ergo shaping is outstanding. There are no overwhelming curves just what needs to be there.
> 
> Congratulations,
> 
> Tremo


Many thanks Tremoside!!!

That's an old debatable issue, but I think the most functional of things are also the most simple and beautiful. I'm trying to achieve that ratio.

Cheers ...Q



e~shot said:


> Lovely Curves :naughty:


LOL!!!! What can I say, E~Shot ...that's my weakest spot: curves!!!!

Thanks for your comment, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nice as usual Master Q.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Very pretty natural, Mr Q. Digging the fluid contemporary profile on this little one. An elegant little pocket pal for someone worthy, I hope.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Geko said:


> that piece is absolutly porn!
> 
> very nice done Q.
> 
> cheers, geko


My friend, MANY THANKS for your feedback!!!

Cheers ...Q



DougDynasty said:


> Wow Q ! Stunning work. I don't know how ur hands and brain can make the things you do but wow u r truly a master. Gorgeous. That shooter just screams pure perfection. Great work my fri3nd


You, sir, are totally CRAZY!!!!!! LOL!!!

I'd wish I had your ingenuity, my friend!!! Thank you so much for such an awesome reply!!

Cheers ...Q



mr. green said:


> Beautiful lines. Sexiest slug I've ever seen.
> 
> Thank you for sharing. We missed your creations, Master Q.


MANY THANKS, my friend!!!

And how's everything in cold Canada, dear sir?? Hope all is fine!!

Greetings from Portugal!!!

Q



slingshooterPT said:


> LINDA!!!! A forma é muito parecida com uma que eu conheço  Espero que esteja tudo bem por aí! Bom Carnaval!!!


Muito Obrigado, SSPT!!!

Sim, esta forma tem-se provado muito funcional. Por vezes, repito-a com ligeiras variantes.

Espero que estejas a dar bom uso à tua!!!

Abraço ...Q



rockslinger said:


> Another lovely piece brother Q.
> 
> You took Gods creation and added some " Q" to it! :wub:


Oh sir...

You spoil me too much. THANK YOU so very much, RS!!!!

If there's a master in here, it is you, my friend!! Your works are always inspiring to me!!

Cheers ...Q



Btoon84 said:


> That little thing is just slithering and oozing along in those masterful photos. Wonderful photography sir. That fork is aptly named and I see it's essence within. You sir are quite the artist  Thanks for sharing Q! It's nice to see some work of yours finally ya lazy bum!!!!!


Yes, I admit ...I'm lazy as a slug!!! LOL!!!

But after you start to carve, there's no turning back!!! It's an addiction too!!

And you, sir ...How are those old bones of yours??  Hope everything is fine there in swampy Florida!!

Oh, by the way. THANK YOU so much for your always valuable feedback!!! You're too much!

Best Regards!!!

Q


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow! What a beauty my friend! Timeless elegance formed by a master! And that wood is absolutely beautiful! Did you finish with shellac on the beeswax?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> Very nice as usual Master Q.


My friend Beanflip!!!

Thank you so much for dropping by!! Much appreciated by your feedback!!

Hope everything's fine!!

Cheers ...Q



Poiema said:


> Very pretty natural, Mr Q. Digging the fluid contemporary profile on this little one. An elegant little pocket pal for someone worthy, I hope.


Thank you so much for your nice comment, Poiema!!

I'm glad you've liked it!!!

Cheers ....Q



flicks said:


> Wow! What a beauty my friend! Timeless elegance formed by a master! And that wood is absolutely beautiful! Did you finish with shellac on the beeswax?


Many thanks Flicks!!!! You're very kind, my friend!!

Yes, I did finished with shellac on top of beeswax. To do that, you must sand the beeswax with a fine grit first. That way, the only beeswax that stays on the wood is the one embedded on the pores.

Best regards!!!

Q


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Really fine work! You make it look so easy.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

TSM said:


> Really fine work! You make it look so easy.


Thank you so much, TSM, for your very nice feedback!!!

I'm glad you've liked it!!

Cheers ...Q


----------

